
Magnify is bringing a new approach to video sites - domp
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/03/31/magnifynet-different-than-the-video-crowd/
======
domp
This Magnify video site looks great. I see a lot of promise with websites
being able to create their own video page for their niche market.

